# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thăm thú gì ? khi du lịch Châu Âu tại Amsterdam

## hiennguyenthv

*Amsterdam** l*à thủ đô chính thức của Hà Lan, nằm trên các bờ vịnh IJ và sông Amstel. Thành phố này được thành lập vào thế kỷ 12, trước kia vốn là một làng chài nhỏ nằm bên bờ sông Amstel. Ngày nay, nơi đây đã trở thành một thành phố lớn nhất và là trung tâm kinh tế – chính trị – văn hóa của Hà Lan với dân số 743.068 người. *Amsterdam* có một trong những trung tâm phố cổ lớn nhất châu Âu. Dù Amsterdam là thủ đô chính thức của Hà Lan nhưng các trụ sở của Chính Phủ, Quốc Hội Hà Lan ít khi nào đặt ở đây.
_Du lịch Châu Âu tại Amsterdam
_

Được thành lập vào năm 1862, khu chợ hoa trứ danh nằm dọc theo dòng kênh Singel xanh thẳm, giữa hai quảng trường trung tâm thủ đô Amsterdam là Muntplein và Koningsplein.
Hiện nay, Bloemenmarkt có tất cả 15 gian hàng hoa cùng một số cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm. Nơi này được xem là “chợ đầu mối” cung cấp hoa tươi cho thủ đô Amsterdam, trở thành địa điểm du lịch vô cùng độc đáo, hấp dẫn của thủ đô cổ kính và đáng yêu này._Chợ hoa amsterdam
_

Khi đi *du lịch Châu Âu*nhất là tại Amsterdam đi thăm thú hoa bạn nên biết  *Singel* là một trong những loài hoa được quan tâm và yêu thích nhất. Loài hoa quanh năm khoe sắc này là loài duy nhất được trưng bày trên một chiếc xà lan nổi. Đến đây, bạn sẽ được thấy cảnh mua bán, chuyên chở hàng nghìn bông hoa tươi tắn trên những chiếc xe tải lớn, có đôi khi bằng thuyền dọc theo bờ kênh xanh từ trung tâm thành phố đi đến khắp nơi.
Bloemenmarkt hội tụ nhiều loài hoa nổi tiếng, bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy loài hoa mình yêu thích tại đây. Hàng trăm sắc hoa tulip trứ danh của đất nước cối xay gió, hơn 400 loài hoa phong lữ và bách tán vùng Địa Trung Hải cùng rất nhiều loài nổi tiếng khác đều đang đua nở tại chốn mộng mơ đầy hương quyến rũ này._Chợ hoa amsterdam bloemenmarkt_

Không những được thưởng thức, ngắm nhìn và sở hữu những bó hoa tươi tắn ở đây, du khách còn có dịp mua sắm rất nhiều đồ lưu niệm đặc trưng ở Hà Lan. Những sắc hoa xanh, đỏ, trắng, tím, vàng của hàng nghìn cánh hoa đan vào nhau tỏa hương thơm nồng nàn, quyến rũ.Nếu có dịp ở Hà Lan lâu, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn sự phong phú của các loài hoa nở theo mùa và tất nhiên bạn cũng có thể mua về cho mình các loài hoa, hạt giống, bụi cây và dụng cụ trồng trọt khác nhau tại đây.Giá cả tại *Bloemenmarkt* phải chăng và vô cùng hợp lý

----------


## hiennguyenthv

Ai có nhu cầu đi du lịch châu âu xin liên hệ tại dulichchauau123.com

----------


## thientai206

bao h thì mình được du hí sang châu âu nhỉ

----------

